# Confirmed Cars for First Week of TV Shoot



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Pick your top 5 favorite cars*

*Pick your top 5 favorite cars*










*Confirmed Cars for First Week of TV Shoot*

*Monday Morning - 8:00am to Noon*
*Sam Memmolo*

*David's 1949 Packard Super Eight*
Underneath the body panels is a 1977 Cadillac Sedan Deville frame and suspension with 425 Cubic Inch Big Block Caddy Engine and Turbo 400 Automatic Transmission.










*Sam's 1926 Ford Model "T" Tudor*
*







*

*Don's all original 1964 1/2 Mustang including the original interior and paint...*









*Dan's classic 1962 Buick Invicta Convertible*









*Monday Afternoon - 1:00pm to 5:00pm*
*Sam Memmolo & Dave Bowman*

*Hink's 1965 Mustang Fastback - #3 off the assembly line*









*Bill's 928 Porsche*









*Mike's 1967 Chevelle SS 396*









*Ken's 1948 Dodge Power Wagon*
This thing is a BEAST!









*Tuesday Morning - 8:00am to Noon*
*Dave Bowman*

*Braden's 1939 Graham Spirit of Motion aka Shark Nose*









*Steve's 1959 Oldsmobile - Steve also has the Convertible Twin to this car...*









*Don's 1956 Ford Crown Victoria with the very cool glass roof*









*Gary's 1940 Chevy Coupe*
Besides all the other customizations Gary also is running the rear fender skirts which you rarely ever see on these old Chevy coups and it gives the car a real cool look...









*Tuesday Afternoon - 1:00pm to 5:00pm*
*Ted Jones*

*Ed's 1950 Buick Special* 









*Bob's 1967 Triple Safron 442 Convertible* 









*Brad's 1970 Ford Torino - The only 1970 Ford Torino ever sold with a Shaker Hood*









*Blinky's 1948 Cadillac Convertible*









*Wednesday Morning - 8:00am to Noon*
*Bill Stephens*

*Bob's 1967 GT350 Shelby Mustang* 









*Scott and Cindy's Award Winning 1969 Firebird*









*Carlos's 1964 Chrysler Imperial - Green Hornet Car*









*Bob's 1971 Chevelle SS*









*Wednesday Afternoon - 1:00pm to 5:00pm*
*Tommy Johnson Jr.*

*Bill's 1967 Mustang Fastback GTA*









*Dave and Doreen's 1941 Plymouth Coupe*









*Gene's 1963 Corvette Split Window*









*Al's Pro Gas Vega*










:thumb:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*Thursday - All Day Shoot with Don Garlits*

*Don Garlits Car*
Don Garlits is bringing one of his personal cars from his collection, not sure which one so this is just a place holder shot.









*Tom's 1936 Packard with a Hemi Engine*









*Don's 1934 Ford with a Blown 426 Hemi Engine*
*Blown 1934 Ford Pick-up - Show Car Makeover*









*Tommy's 1970 1/2 RS SS Split Front Bumper Camaro with a 468 Big Block Chevy Engine*
*1970 1/2 Camaro - Show Car Finish by Pinnacle*









*Richard's 1970 Dodge Challenger with a 440*









*Steve's 1969 Camaro Indy Pace Car*
*1969 Camaro Pace Car - Show Car Makeover*









*Carlos's 1963 Plymouth Fury - Former Drag Car with original 440 Wedge Engine and Dual Quad Carbs*









*Al's 1959 El Camino - 348 Big Block Chevy*
*1959 Chevrolet El Camino - Extreme Makeover*









*Friday Morning - 8:00 to Noon*
*Bruno Massel*

*Lou's 1947 First Series Chevrolet Pick-up*









*Dave's 1955 First Series*
They only made this truck for one or two months then they went to the new body style. 355 Small Block Chevy with 5-Speed Transmission.









*Audi's 1984 Dodge D100 Pick-up*









*Bob's 1972 Opel GT with a Miata Engine*









*Friday Afternoon - 1:00pm to as soon as we're done with the 4 below cars*
*Bruno Massel & Matt Steele*

*Jay's 1989 K5 Blazer with a brand new paint job*









*Russell and Laura's 1959 Impala*









*John's Miata with a Small Block Ford Engine*









*Mike's 1949 Chevrolet Carryall Suburban*









*Friday Late Afternoon - as soon as we're done with the 4 above cars we'll start shooting the 4 below cars.*
*Matt Steele*

*Mike's 1951 Studebaker*









*Tad's 1972 Orange Nova*
*







*

*Debbie's 1923 Model T Hotrod*









*Matt Steele's Chevrolet Silverado*









:thumb:


----------



## Mike Phillips (Jan 26, 2007)

*What's your favorite car or truck?

*Out of the 44 cars listed above, what are your top 5 picks for your favorites?

What are your bottom 5 pics?

:thumb:


----------

